
Canonical hopes Best Buy Ubuntu will spur Linux adoption - noodle
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080710-canonical-hopes-best-buy-ubuntu-will-spur-linux-adoption.html
======
jm4
It would be nice, but I doubt it will make a difference. Anyone else here
remember when Best Buy used to sell Linux several years ago? They carried
quite a few distros - Red Hat, SuSE, Caldera and maybe even a couple others.
CompUSA sold Linux back then too.

It doesn't hurt to have it in the store, but I really wonder how many people
go to a store to buy any operating system. But who knows? Maybe it will be
different this time. Ubuntu is much more user friendly than what was available
a few years ago.

